# [A-Lothar] Horizon rekrutiert für Cataclysm [25er, 7/13 hm]



## X.f.i.r.e (14. April 2011)

Horizon sucht Verstärkung für Cataclysm!!!


Aktuell suchen wir:


Tanks:


- 1x feral Druide

- 1x DK (evtl.)


Heiler:


- 1x holy/diszi Priester

- 1x resto Druide


Melees:


- 1x Schurke


range DDs:


- 1x shadow Priest

- 1x ele Schami

- 1x Eule

- 1x Hunter


Sehr gute Initiativbewerbungen anderer Klassen sind aber auch gerne gesehen.



Raidzeiten:

Dienstag, Donnerstag, Sonntag jeweils 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr

+ Option auf einen 4. Raidtag (Mittwoch) zu Progresszeiten



Progress:


Cataclysm heroisch:

Pechschwingenabstieg (6/6)

Thron der 4 Winde (1/2)

Bastion des Zwielichts (2/5)

Cataclysm:

Pechschwingenabstieg (6/6)

Thron der 4 Winde (2/2)

Bastion des Zwielichts (4/4)


Was macht Horizon aus?

Horizon kann mittlerweile auf mehrere erfolgreiche Jahre auf Lothar zurückblicken. Zahlreiche serverfirst kills gehen auf unser Konto und unser Anspruch ist es auf dem Server vorne mit dabei zu sein. Über die Jahre hat sich ein sehr gut arrangiertes Team und ein angenehmes Gildenklima in einem gemeinschaftlichen Umfeld entwickelt, an dem wir neue Leute gerne teilhaben lassen wollen. Worauf wir Wert legen ist ein sozialer Umgang miteinander aber auch ein engagiertes Auftreten. Ausserdem besteht natürlich eine Gildenpflicht um das Gemeinschaftsgefühl zu stärken.
Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem bezwingen aller 25er Raidencounter, sowohl auf normal als auch insbesondere im heroischen Modus.
Der Raid Horizon ist vorrangig auf 25er Content ausgelegt, es steht allen Membern frei sich ausserhalb der Raidzeiten auch weiter mit Twinks im 10er Content, PvP oder der Jagd nach Achievements zu engagieren, solange der Fokus weiterhin auf den 25er Raids bleibt.


Was wir von euch erwarten:

- Zuverlässigkeit: Ihr solltet in der Regel an jedem Raidtermin teilnehmen können, natürlich kann auch mal etwas dazwischen kommen, aber das sollte eher die Ausnahme sein.
- Theorycrafting: Ihr holt euch regelmäßig Informationen über die aktuellen Änderungen an eurer Klasse, habt immer die aktuell beste Kombination aus Glyphen, Skillung, Sockelung, Verzauberungen und ensprechend umgeschmiedet.
- Kritikfähigkeit sollte nicht nur eine Floskel in der Bewerbung sein, ihr solltet auch damit zurechtkommen, dass nachgefragt wird was falsch gelaufen ist, oder halt auch mal das ein oder andere Wort fällt wenn ein vermeidbarer Fehler aufgund z.b. Unachtsamkeit usw. passiert. Niemand sieht alles und wer nicht bereit ist eigene Fehleranalysen zu betreiben ist hier am falschen Ort.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein euch gut in ein neues Umfeld zu integrieren. Wir legen viel Wert auf Kommunikation und ihr solltet euch auch in etwas hitzigeren Diskussionen im Griff haben. Beleidigungen haben bei uns im Raid nichts zu suchen. 


Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, dann bewerbt euch im Forum auf http://www.horizon-lothar.de oder kommt und sprecht mit uns!

Ansprechpartner: Xfire, Kore, Hulkstèr, Falindriel


----------



## X.f.i.r.e (15. April 2011)

jetzt 8/13 hardmodes down


----------



## X.f.i.r.e (21. April 2011)

wir suchen wieder einen blood DK


----------



## X.f.i.r.e (25. April 2011)

update


----------



## X.f.i.r.e (28. April 2011)

update durchgeführt


----------



## X.f.i.r.e (11. Mai 2011)

nochmal ein update


----------



## X.f.i.r.e (19. Mai 2011)

und wieder ein update


----------



## X.f.i.r.e (25. Mai 2011)

Jetzt 9/13 heroic down und update


----------



## X.f.i.r.e (14. Juni 2011)

mal wieder auf den neuesten Stand gebracht


----------

